# Smok nord replacement coils



## Riaz94 (10/1/19)

Hi all, 

Does anyone know of any stores that have smok nord replacement coils in Cape Town.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (14/1/19)

Riaz94 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone know of any stores that have smok nord replacement coils in Cape Town.


I have these coils available online here:
http://vapeguy.co.za/smok-nord-coil-pack

Reactions: Like 1


----------

